# XM Install in a Odyssey 2005?



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Anyone install xm in an Odyssey 2005? I just got it, the car is 'xm ready' which is a load off bull since they want 600 bucks to really make it xm ready.
there is no xm direct for Honda yet (unless you know something I don't)
So. anyone install their skyfi in their odyssey? IN my CRV I have it mounted on the vent grille but i don't know if that will work.

Any help is much appreciated.

John


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a 2004 Odyssey and a Ford Bronco. I am using the cupholder mount and it works pretty well to switch it back and forth between vehicles.

http://www.myradiostore.us/mounts-brackets-tools/belkin/tunedok-for-roady-skyfi.html?s=h.tril2

I was looking recently at the 2005 Honda CRV and its XM ready head unit. It really is a crock the way Honda markets these and wants an extra $500.00+ for the hardware, not including installation. It looks like it is the same across the entire Honda line. XM needs a better solution/agreement with Honda if they think they are going to sell any of these dealer installs. A Roady is much simpler and a much cheaper way to go.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Anyone install xm in an Odyssey 2005? I just got it, the car is 'xm ready' which is a load off bull since they want 600 bucks to really make it xm ready.
there is no xm direct for Honda yet (unless you know something I don't)
So. anyone install their skyfi in their odyssey? IN my CRV I have it mounted on the vent grille but i don't know if that will work."

Get the factory XM tuner, you'll be much happier with how it looks and the sound quality. It is XM READY. Just like an HD READY TV. You just need to add the receiver.

OR, and better yet buy yourself a nice Sirius or XM ready head unit and receiver for $300 (strongly recommend Sirius for WSM (Grand Ole Opry), Elvis, children's programming, mountainous reception, Canadian city reception - strongly recommend XM for NASCAR fans and Christian Rock fans)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I had the same problem with my 2004 S2000 that was marketed as "XM Ready". I would have had to pay over $500 for Honda parts and installation to make it all work. I ended up going with the Terk Commander due to its small footprint and built in FM tuner. Now I see that Terk is manufacturing XM Direct units that work with any XM ready radio for around $50. You might look into them. Just go to the Terk website for more info.

Enjoy your new Honda, they are sweet cars.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

They don't make the xm direct adapter for the honda yet (if ever).
MY ONLY option that I can determine is the 447 dollar factory unit from honda accessories and install it myself.
I was crushed when i foudn out that hte xm direct won't currently work. 
I want to get it working, the skifi is the least preferred because it's not all integrated and I want to do this car right. I'm tired of piece mealing my life Sigh


----------

